

TribeSay: Hacker News for non-hackers - martialmartian
http://tribesay.com/

======
martialmartian
Hey all. I've been reading HN for over a year - this is my first post and also
my first startup. Basically the idea is let's bring social news to the masses
i.e. Reddit + Pinterest or "hacker news for non-hackers". Please tell me what
you think. Cheers

